# Toro CCR2000



## FredMertz (Jun 2, 2011)

I have an older Toro CCR2000 2cycle 4.5 HP snowblower. It starts and runs great but if I shut it off, it won't restart until it cools off. Is there any way I could download a service manual or has anyone else had and solved the same problem. Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello.You will need to post the model number,such as 351234 in order to help you find an engine manual.I believe Toro used Suzuki or Briggs and Stratton motors in this blower.Have you checked if you have spark when trying to restart it when hot?Have you tried loosening the gas cap when restarting?Post the model number and someone should be able to offer more information.


----------



## FredMertz (Jun 2, 2011)

The model No. is 38180 and the serial No. is 0005671. I'll mix some gas, start it, let it run for a while, shut it off and try to restart while it's hot. If it fails to start I'll check for spark.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Your not priming it or using the choke when trying to restart it are you?? these had suzuki engines in them, they last too long and run too good to be a briggs.


----------



## FredMertz (Jun 2, 2011)

*Ccr2000*



duffer72 said:


> Your not priming it or using the choke when trying to restart it are you?? these had suzuki engines in them, they last too long and run too good to be a briggs.


No, I'm not priming or choking a hot engine. The engine runs fine. It's electrical, after shutting off the engine there's no spark going to the plug. I don't know if the problem is in the coil or ignitor. Both are big money items. As long as I keep the machine running it does a good job, but if I shut it off, then I'll have to wait half hour or 45 minutes before it will start again.


----------



## duffer72 (Jul 23, 2011)

OK just checking after doing this for 30 yrs nothing suprises me anymore. I will bow out on this one then as I have never done anything to one of these other than clean out a carb and replace paddles.


----------



## FredMertz (Jun 2, 2011)

*Ccr2000*



duffer72 said:


> OK just checking after doing this for 30 yrs nothing suprises me anymore. I will bow out on this one then as I have never done anything to one of these other than clean out a carb and replace paddles.


OK, Thanks


----------

